# Question about dogs after they give birth?



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive been told from some people that their nipples will reduce back to normal size in a few months after nursing and others said they wont go back at all. My dog gave birth 3 weeks ago but her nipples seem exremely big. Does anyone have pics sometime after their dog gave birth or even a pic of their dog months or years after giving birth im just curious. Thanks.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It takes time.

"Roxy" is a dog I adopted out to a good friend of mine. This is her, on the first day she came into my care- about 3 months after her first (and only) litter.









This is the dog currently, about a year later.









She's shrunk up entirely, although her nipples are still (And always will be) larger than a dog who was spayed early and never whelped a litter.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

HenRoc N FelBel said:


> Ive been told from some people that their nipples will reduce back to normal size in a few months after nursing and others said they wont go back at all. My dog gave birth 3 weeks ago but her nipples seem exremely big. Does anyone have pics sometime after their dog gave birth or even a pic of their dog months or years after giving birth im just curious. Thanks.


Hey HenRoc

Some dogs will go back and some dogs do not. One of my American bulldog females from the past use to suck up nicely and never look like she had pups on the other my Presa female Harlie you can see on my site that she came up ok on most but has one big one that hangs a bit longer 
Vigilant Kennels Harlie Page

Deb


----------

